# Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Alpenföhn K2, Mugen 3,... uvm.)



## elohim (4. März 2011)

*Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Alpenföhn K2, Mugen 3,... uvm.)*

Als ich gestern auf der Cebit unterwegs war, hatte ich zufällig eine Kamera bei mir. Und da ich ohnehin nach allerlei Neuigkeiten Ausschau gehalten habe, dachte ich ich halte das ganze für euch auf Fotos fest, denn es gibt sicher einige hier die das interessieren wird. Persönlich war ich besonders überrascht über die Vielzahl an neuen Alpenföhn Kühlern.
Bei folgenden Herstellern konnte ich neue Kühler entdecken:



1. Alpenföhn
2. Scythe
3. Reeven
4. Deep Cool
5. Enermax
6. Cooler Master



*Alpenföhn/EKL:*




*Alpenföhn K2* - Ein äusserst vielversprechender Kühler im Doppelturm Design und mit 8 Heatpipes, wie beim Noctua NH-D14 kommt vorne ein 12cm und mittig ein 14cm Lüfter zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Alpenföhn Himalaya* - Ein neuer, schmaler Towerkühler mit 140mm Lüfter und sechs Heatpipes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alpenföhn Gotthard* - Ein Top-Blow Kühler mit 14cm Wingboost und sechs Heatpipes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Alpenföhn Peter* - Der neue VGA-Kühler von Alpenföhn, ganze 12 Heatpipes kommen zum Einsatz, von erstaunlich guter Performance wurde mir berichtet, ich bin gesapnnt ob diese sich im Test bestätigen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Alpenföhn Triglav *-  Es kommen drei 10 (!) mm Heatpipes zum Einsatz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





*Scythe:*



*Scythe Big Shuriken 2* - Der Nachfolger des big Shuriken mit fünf statt vier Heatpipes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Scythe Kozuti* - Ein neuer Top Blow Kühler für den HTPC Bereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Scythe Mugen 3* - Der Nachfolger des Klassikers, erstaunlicher Weise sogar ein wenig schlanker als die Vorgängerversion, dafür mit einer Heatpipe mehr und geändertem Aufbau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Scythe Mine 2 Kupfer* - Wohl nur eine Studie zu Austellungszwecken, schon der letzjährig vorgestellte Yasya aus Vollkupfer hat es nicht in die Serie geschafft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Scythe Susanoo* - Schon bekannt, der Top-Blow-Gigant mit 12 Heatpipes und vier 100mm Lüftern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Scythe Kaze Q8/Q12* - Auch zum Thema Lüftersteuerung gab es etwas neues aus dem Hause Scythe, die Kaze Q12 mit 12 Drehregeln im 5,25" Format und die Q8-Steuerung mit 8 Kanälen im 3,5" Format.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Reeven*



*Kelveros* - Der Kühlerhersteller sucht noch nach einem Distributor für den deutschen Markt, der Kelveros wird wohl der erste erhältliche Kühler sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*RC-1204* - Ein Kühler im Doppelturmdesign mit einem zentralen 12cm Lüfter, im Gegensatz zu vergleichbaren Kühlern von anderen Herstellern ist die Seite geschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*RC-1203 *- Ein unspektakulärer Top Blow Kühler mit 12cm Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Doppel Turm Studie* - Wie mir gesagt wurde, wird dieser Kühler nicht in Serie gehen und wurde nur zu Präsentatonszwecken ausgestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elohim (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Scythe, Alpenföhn, u.a.)*

*DeepCool:*




*Matrix 400 GT* -	Ein kleiner, schmaler Towerkühler aus Vollkupfer mit 12cm Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Fiend Shark* - Ein Top Blow Kühler mit sechs 6mm Heatpipes, ausgelgt für 14cm Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Fiend Shark GT* - Der Fiend Shark komplett aus Kupfer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Enermax:*




*ETD-F40* - Ein wahrer Gigant, mit vier 10mm Heatpipes und 14cm Lüfter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ETD-T60* - Einer von drei geplanten Top Blow Kühlern, dieser besitzt sechs 6mm Heatpipes und einen 12cm TB Vegas Duo Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ETD-N40* - der kleinste der neuen Top-Blow Kühler, mit vier 6mm Heatpipes und 9cm Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ETS-T40* - Ein klassischer Tower-Kühler mit wahlweise einem oder zwei TB Silence Lüfter und vier 6mm Heatpipes.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ETS T30* - Wohl ein neuer Trend sind die häufiger verwendeten 10mm Heatpipes, der T30  besitzt drei davon und kommt im Paket mit zwei 12cm TB Apollish PWM Lüftern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Cooler Master:*





*Project V-A2* - Ein Top Blow Kühler mit schmalem 12cm Lüfter, interessant für HTPCs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Project A-L2* - Eine Flüssigkeitskühlung wie man sie bereits von Corsair und Coolit kennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GeminII S524* - Der Nachfolger des Gemini, in altbekannter Top Blow Bauweise.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hyper 612S *- der 612S kommt sehr wuchtig daher, mit insgesamt 6 Heatpipes erinnert der Kühler von der Bauweise etwas an den Mugen 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hyper 412S* - Derkleine Bruder des 612, etwas kompakter und mit nur vier Heatpipes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Scythe, Alpenföhn, u.a.)*

Schöner Beitrag, aber kommt es nur mir so vor, oder werden die Teile immer fetter?
Zum Glück gibt es auch Hersteller, wie Corsair, die Kompletwaküs entwickeln. 
Eigentlich sollte Hardware ja kleiner werden.


----------



## b00gie (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Scythe, Alpenföhn, u.a.)*

naja, viele versuchen ihre Produkte in neueren Revisionen kleiner zu machen (siehe Mugen 3 z.B.). Ich bin mal gespannt was die neuen Kühler alle so taugen und freu mich schon auf die ersten Tests


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Scythe, Alpenföhn, u.a.)*

Aber schön langsam zeigt sich ein Trend zu 140er Lüftern. 
Mit den Trippleslotkühlungen bei Grakas ist es ja das Selbe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Scythe, Alpenföhn, u.a.)*

Das Gefühl habe ich mittlerweile auch das die Kühler bald das Gehäuse alleine füllen, den Trend finde ich bedenklich. 140er Lüfter, da braucht man bald wohl quadratische Gehäuse? Auch die Lüftersteuerung von Scythe mit 8 bzw 12 Kanälen finde ich schon etwas arg übertrieben.


----------



## elohim (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Scythe, Alpenföhn, u.a.)*

nein braucht man nicht, man kann sich auch einfach einen kleineren Kühler kaufen, wenn man keinen großen möchte 

pS: wieso sind denn die Bilder im 2. Post wieder gelöscht, gleich mal wieder ändern


----------



## boyka (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Scythe, Alpenföhn, u.a.)*

toller beitrag

die messe wahr s.c.h.e.i.ß.e
da kann ich mich übers internet besser infomiren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Scythe, Alpenföhn, u.a.)*



elohim schrieb:


> nein braucht man nicht, man kann sich auch einfach einen kleineren Kühler kaufen, wenn man keinen großen möchte
> 
> pS: wieso sind denn die Bilder im 2. Post wieder gelöscht, gleich mal wieder ändern


 Doch, wenn man es leise haben will. 
Die Hauptschuld tragen aber die Chiphersteller, die kaum daran arbeiten, die TDP runter zu kriegen.


----------



## X6Sixcore (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Alpenföhn K2, Mugen 3,... uvm.)*

Den dicken Enermax Top-Down-Kühler mit 140er PWM-Lüfter fand ich recht interessant.

Aber ich bin noch skeptisch ob der großen Pipe-Durchmesser.

Größer muss da ja nicht unbedingt besser bedeuten...

Hab mir am Stand gleich Info geholt:

Der soll angeblich im dritten Quartal diesen Jahres auf den Markt kommen und der Preis bei knapp 70 Euro liegen...

Wenn die Verkaufsversion dann nicht mehr so leicht schief ist wie der Prototyp und von der Kühlleistung überzeugt, könnte ich schwach werden...

Naja, wie ging der Schlager noch? "Lass Dich überaschen..."

MfG


----------



## elohim (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Scythe, Alpenföhn, u.a.)*



Fadi schrieb:


> Doch, wenn man es leise haben will.


 
ja schon, aber in mein normal großen Midi Tower passen ohnehin sämtliche Kühler, die ich kenne, ich verstehe das Problem nicht recht


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit: alle neuen Kühler auf einen Blick (Alpenföhn K2, Mugen 3,... uvm.)*

Weil normale Midi Tower auch zu groß sind. 
Hardware soll kleiner werden.


----------

